# Mit PS gezeichnetet Rechteck ausschneiden ohne Ebene rastern?



## RycoDePsyco (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, wie die Überschrift es schon sagt, wie kann ich mit PS ein gezeichnetes Rechteck einen Bereich ausschneiden, zum Beispiel ein Kreis ohne es zu Rastern.

danke


----------



## smileyml (1. Oktober 2012)

Drücke beim Zeichnen der abzuziehenden Form die Alt-Taste.


----------

